# Msds نشرة معطيات سلامة المواد ملفات كاملة كل شيء عنها



## safety113 (2 مارس 2010)

من اهم الوثائق المطلوبة اثناء اي عمل مع المواد الكيميائية
كل شيء عنها
بالملفات المرفقة​


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز safety113 على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## almasry (3 مارس 2010)

موضوع مهم وإضافة متميزة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخ أحمد على الملفات


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمودالحسيني (8 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## husscorps (14 مارس 2010)

thanks a lot & good luck


----------



## عمروصلاح (14 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم - موضوع جميل


----------



## دكتورالشافعي (16 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع اخي الكريم. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shawky_srs (19 مارس 2010)

حياك الله يا أخى الكريم


----------



## safa aldin (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amsawa (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع ممتاز 
مشكور على الملفات


----------



## Eng.Fouad Ahmed (26 مارس 2011)

مشكوور اخوي على الموضوع الرائع في الحقيقة انا اعمل بحث عن هذا الموضوع وقد افادني جدا 

ولكن اتمنى بان تساعدني في اكماله والباقي لاكمال هذا البحث هو معرفة نسب المواد كيميائيه التي سمحت لها نشرة msds 
للتعامل مع المصانع والشركاات 

المواد التي مطلوب مني وجود نسبتها هي:

اول اكسيد الكربون 

ثاني اكسيد الكربون 

الكاولين

اكسيد الكبريت و ثاني اكسيد الكبريت 

حامض الفسفوريك 

واتمنى ان تساعدني فيها 

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Foad Masarwa (8 أكتوبر 2011)

:28:


----------



## adel104 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور ، مجهود مقدر


----------



## ايهاب الزيات (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يااخى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايهاب الزيات (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يااخى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودالحسيني (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wasseem kazim (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم . اتمنى لك الموفقيه


----------



## تامرصالح (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك *​ 
*و اتمنى لك الافضل دائما انشاء الله*​


----------



## تامرصالح (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك 

و اتمنى لك الافضل دائما انشاء الله*​


----------



## mohamedmashaly (31 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you & best regards


----------



## aaar (1 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=184116#ixzz1iCWHlaoR

​*جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات المفيدة*


----------



## شاعولة (3 يناير 2012)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## samira ma (9 يناير 2012)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (14 يناير 2012)

*مشكور أخ أحمد على الملفات*​


----------



## habeeb2006 (14 يناير 2012)

جزيت خيرا واكلت طيرا


----------



## abounoor (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## agharieb (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تمبيزة (29 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## assedjafar2007 (3 مارس 2012)

Material Safety Data Sheet يختلف من مادة لأخرى وذلك حسب خواصها ومخاطرها.
جزيل الشكر


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## وطـــ عمري ـــن (14 مارس 2014)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (18 مارس 2014)

شكرجزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ewakkad (14 يونيو 2014)

شكراً لأك أخي أحمد على الملفات


----------



## fraidi (11 يوليو 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (13 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور أخ أحمد على الملفات


----------



## safa aldin (23 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

